# octagon soap



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

ive been reading posts here about octagon soap and im wondering what it smells like. i don't like the smell of fels naptha but would like to use this in my homeade laundry soap. tyia


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

to me its a lemon smell


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Octagon has a very light lemon fragrance. To me, it mostly just smells clean. I used to use it for everything when I was first married. Now it's become harder to find. I just had my local market order me some.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

Would octagon work all well as fels naptha? It sounds like I'd like the smell better. I don't mind the smell of Fels but it's really strong!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

thanks i love lemon. going to get some soon online.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

how good is it on stains? most of my work shirts have a stain on them im pretty sure its either fruit juice or fruit syrup from the fruit that comes in little cups. ive tried everything, well almost to get these out.


----------



## hiswife (May 30, 2008)

how much is it and where can you find it?


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

some on posted a link on here its http://www.soapsgonebuy.com/. its a $1.90 till june 1st due to rising costs.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

how good is this stuff on stains? i have a bunch of mystery stains on my work shirts


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

I buy a bar of Octagon soap for .59 here. I like the smell. It seems to clean pretty good.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

elliemaeg said:


> I buy a bar of Octagon soap for .59 here. I like the smell. It seems to clean pretty good.


i just spent 1.95 plus tax and s&h.:viking: how do you use it to get stains out. i tried to use it yesterday by wetting the bar and just rubbing it on the stain. is there a better way?


----------

